# Easy way to clean grates



## gt2003 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was having trouble getting my grill grates clean on both sides.  Then I remembered, I read somewhere to put them in a self-cleaning oven on the "clean" cycle.  I scraped and brushed both sides prior to putting them in the oven.  They turned out great.  Just an idea to save some arms and shoulders.  Hope this helps, Greg


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 14, 2008)

Remember Greg, if your grates are cast iron they will need to be re-seasoned following their cleaning in the oven.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 14, 2008)

Both posts are very good tips, thanks guys!!


----------



## ncdodave (Mar 14, 2008)

I run all of my cast iron through the self cleaning cycle in my oven when I get some really dirty CI from the flea mkt. or garage sales and re-season at 425 to 450 degrees in the oven to get them into useable condition. It works great if you don't mind re-seasoning.

When I clean my CI Dutch ovens I always clean them warm. It makes cleaning very easy because the pores in the iron let go of the food particles. You only need to warm it up to about 200 to 250 degrees then use HOT water and cider vinegar and scrub with a brush. Return to the heat for 15 to 30 minutes at 250 degrees to dry all the moisture out of the CI. PRESTO!


----------



## kookie (Mar 14, 2008)

Great info. guys.......I will have to remember these tips.......


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 14, 2008)

This is weird,  there are 2 threads on this right now, here is the one I just replied too:-)http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14083


----------



## morkdach (Mar 14, 2008)

Great idear so took my grates to the oven cleaner and she told me to take and well ya'll probley know the rest of the story.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 14, 2008)

I brush my grates as clean as I can get. Then spray REAL good with oven cleaner. Place grates in heavy duty garbage bag and tie closed. Let set for a couple days remove and spray off with water hose. Real easy and effective.


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 14, 2008)

Grates get cleaned?  More than just brushing them down before and after a cook?


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 14, 2008)

*DO GRATES GET CLEANED?*  Not usually, hehehe.  I just thought that since I was in the process of rebuilding my grill that i should give it a 100% effort.  There were a few places where the grease would build up and I couldn't get it with the brush.  

Results of the oven cleaning were amazing.  Everything just brushed away with no problems at all.  There were a few rusted spots that I got after with a wire brush.  Once that was done, I sprayed on some cooking oil and put them in the oven at 425 for a while.  They look brand new now and are ready for me when I finally get this thing rebuilt.  I should have the parts this week.  The rebuild won't take but about 30 minutes or so.  Good grilling to come!!!


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 15, 2008)

All I do is brush them clean and oil them while they are still hot. The cast iron takes the oil and is ready for the next cook. Even fish wont stick. 
    My 2 cents, eh.


----------



## cheech (Mar 16, 2008)

If you brush them and spray down with water while still warm that works for the majority of the junk that is on there


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine had some areas that had thick grease and junk in them that wouldn't burn off with regular grilling and brushing.  That's the only reason I had to get more aggressive.  I doubt I'll have to repeat for a few more years but wanted to at least give everyone the info if they run into the same problem I had.  Good luck to all, Greg


----------



## roscoe dog (Mar 31, 2008)

I just scrape mine off with the bottom of an empty beer can. Plenty of them when grilling. The ring around the bottom gets in between the grates pretty good.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Most times i brush mine good after cooking, then again once smoker is warmed up before putting meat in. 
Generally once a year i'll take them off and clean thoroughly by scraping and using a wire brush in a drill. Takes me about 30 minutes and the drill does most of the work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## navionjim (Mar 31, 2008)

That brings up a funny memory from a few years ago,
I used to have a real problem with salmon skin sticking to the racks when I was smoking a batch of salmon. I didn't want the skin anyway and it was easier to lift the meat off the skin leaving it stuck to the rack. I had all the racks leaning against my retaining wall behind my house fully intending to clean them the following morning. During the night I was visited by a family of raccoons who pretty much did the whole job for me. When I got up there wasn't a speck of salmon skin stuck on any of the racks! After that I made a practice of leaving them for the raccoons to clean then clean washed them afterward.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure glad at the end there that you washed them


----------



## blacklab (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't ya just love nature


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nah.. Racoon spit is clean enough.


----------



## mofo (May 16, 2008)

I grew up in a small town in NE Kansas and my dad used to grill all of the time. He would always brag about how, after grilling, he would lay his grate down in the grass and by morning the dew and the grass had cleaned it spotless.

That was until one night, he discovered that all the neighborhood dogs would come around with tongues working to clean his grate for him!

So much for the magical dew...


----------



## daboys (May 21, 2008)

Best way I've found to clean my grates is to just fire up the gas grill, put it on high, throw the grates on, and let the heat cook everything off. Works great. Guess I have to use the gas grill for something. Doesn't see a whole lot of use anymore.


----------



## daddyzaring (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have a self cleaning oven, but I just clean mine in the kitchen sink with hot soapy water, and a chore boy.  I also spay them down real good with cooking spay before I use them again.
Do you have to season them if they have a non stick coating on them?  I have one of those fairly big fancy stainless steel propane grills from Wally World, and it has 3 cast iron grids with a thick black non stick coating.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 8, 2009)

Where can I get some racoons? I used to live by the creek, there were lots of coons. Now I live over on the desert side of town No coons. 

I have stainless grates and just shove them in the dishwasher. 

My wife lets me do the bbq stuff in the dishwasher but i caught hell when I was blue printing my engine and cleaned the manifold and some other oily parts in there. Now I have to get prior approval.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 8, 2009)

If they get nasty enough, yes, they should be thoroughly cleaned. Why do you want your food tasting like old stale grill grates? That is not flavor.


----------



## daddyzaring (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe you should consider a second dishwasher. LOL


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I use my gas grill as a "self cleaning" device. It gets extremely hot; I put my grates and racks in there and wire-brush 'em afterward.. Both that grill and my CGSP have cast-iron grates, so indeed re-seasoning is part of the equation.


----------



## the virginian (Nov 23, 2009)

I put mine on top of the grates in my gas grill and cranked it up.  It didn't take long and they scraped easy.


----------



## mc73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great post something I haven't tried yet but it's good to have a easier way to do it thanks guys


----------



## burnt fingers (Mar 25, 2010)

My dad use to take the grill, after cooling, and laying it in the grass and letting them set over night. They cleaned up pretty good. Don't know if re-seasoning would be needed.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Mar 26, 2010)

My dad did that back in the 60's also.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 26, 2010)

-I scrub off what i can by hand
-spray them w/ oven cleaner (not every time, but every few times) and let them sit for about one or 2 hours rinse/scrub them off
-throw them in the dishwasher under "pots & pans" and they come out looking like new...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have found the easiest way to clean the grates, or anything else for that matter, is have someone else do it.


----------



## daver (Mar 26, 2010)

One quick and easy way to clean grates on a gas grill is to line the cooking surface with three or for layers of aluminum foil. Make sure to cover cooking area completely (place foil so it touches all of the sides of the grill body).  The bottom sheet of foil is "shiny" side down.  Weight foil down so it stays in place.  Turn grill on high, and walk away.  After a few minutes you wont believe the smoke and heat you will generate. Check after 15 minutes or so and all you will have on the grates is ash.  Don't know why you couldn't put smoking grates directly on grill grates and let er go.


----------

